

Node.js cluster versus JXcore multithread - nodefan
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21889229/nodejs-cluster-vs-jxcore-multithread

======
lunarcave
You can partially mitigate the risks of single threaded Node by using
clustering (although it's still tagged an experimental feature) [1].

Also, these worker threads can be made to respawn on a shutdown caused by -
let's say - an unhandled exception as [2].

[1] [http://nodejs.org/api/cluster.html](http://nodejs.org/api/cluster.html)

[2] [https://nadeesha.silvrback.com/setting-up-multiple-worker-
th...](https://nadeesha.silvrback.com/setting-up-multiple-worker-threads-for-
your-node-server)

~~~
Oculus
Well by experimental feature the Node.js team means that the API to access
clustering features isn't set in stone - not the stability of the code.

------
Xdes
JXcore isn't on my radar until it is open sourced with a permissive license.

------
stephenr
I'm curious how either of these compare to say Passenger?

~~~
camus2
how can Passenger help with multi-threading/workers/... ? if a Passenger dev
is nearby... i'm curious about it.

~~~
stephenr
Passenger can manage multiple node processes for the same "app" automatically.

So while it isn't multi-threaded it can achieve some of the same goals (better
use of multiple cores to serve more requests)

